# Best call...



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 11, 2016)

What is your best duck, Canada, and speck call and what makes it stand out to you? Im bored and figured I would give us something to go back and forth about...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 11, 2016)

My best duck call is the one i leave in the truck.....  For my goose call, I have a little Mossy Creek call that i like. Seriously  though, for ducks it is hard beat a good primos whistle to me. They are very versatile and easy to learn. On occasions where I am out of state hunting mallards I usually have a guy  that can run a call pretty good with me and I play back up vocals lol. I am more of an instict be where the birds want to be kind of guy, although I fully understand in a lot cases that won't cut it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 11, 2016)

DR 85 for ducks scooters I get results out of a pintail whistler, wood ducks Haydel wood duck call and canada I use a Knight and hale double cluck.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 11, 2016)

for mallards love my mossy creek single reed and my RNT daisy cutter (cocobolo) i have never run a speck call but the one and only goose call i have is a zink money maker.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jul 11, 2016)

ZINK ATM is a load and raspy double Reed that I like. I use my cheap primos whistle a good bit with good results and A cheap primos honky tonk goose call with little goose hunting I do it does the trick. I am thinking about getting a new single Reed in cocobolo but I haven't made up my mind.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jul 11, 2016)

I run Zink double reed calls.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 12, 2016)

Echo DRT for me and a Zink PH2 acrylic for my son in Ms  flyway .... In Florida we just try to get where they want to be and set some decoys for divers and woodies .... Actually saw 20 woodies last night in 1 of our ponds ....I was happy to see that !!!


----------



## Mighty duck killer (Jul 14, 2016)

Yentzen mallard call, any drake whistle and a Tim grounds for the geese.


----------



## Wildduck (Jul 15, 2016)

Duck Wild Calls has some good calls ..


----------



## rbuck2 (Jul 16, 2016)

Triple D custom calls out of south GA makes a real nice duck call. Goose call is a Fowl Justice duel Testimony


----------



## hrstille (Jul 17, 2016)

737 cocobolo single reed


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 17, 2016)

Being from south fl, not much calling needed, they usually decoyed or didnt. Dad did call quite a few in though at least for a closer look. I guess him having grown up huntkng the rivers jn northern illinoise hunting before school helped his calling expertise. 

My DD woody call seemed to do real well my first season here in ga. Last year the numbers werent the same to compare. I guess i usually just sit and wait mostly.if they come they do. If not, still a slow day. Guess it really depends on where you hjnt if you even need to have a call at all or not.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jul 17, 2016)

P.S. Olt keyhole hard rubber, fowlfield speck call.


----------



## strutlife (Jul 17, 2016)

RNT Speckbelly Goose call. Its kind of expensive but plays right out of the box versus a $30.00. Use an RNT Daisy Cutter for mallards.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 19, 2016)

When it comes to duck calls what works for one may not work for another. I have several calls but my pick all depends on where I am hunting and what type of birds i'm after. By type I mean are they traffic birds that don't usually use the hole you're in but fly over it traveling to their normal locations, are they birds that are already heavily using the hole you're in, are you planning on a new push of birds and hoping to kill migrators, are you hunting timber that is holding birds but still need to sweet talk them into your hole...there are many different situations which one call may have an edge over another.  

Timber-Lares or Olt, Echo ODB when they're in close or in the woods thick already.
-Can't beat migrators coming from space to your feet, no better feeling. The Lares and Olt gives you the option to get LOUD if needed!

Field Pits-PureDuck or T Hall(His new open bore is all duck)
-I'm not huge on all the rasp when hunting fields or open water, I want some but nothing like a Lares or Olt gives you. A mallard sounds different in the woods vs in a field, reason why I swap calls depending on the situation. 

Diver ducks-My choice of call would have to be a Franchi Intensity, leave your calls at the house and let your decoys do the work. 

Works anywhere call- DR-85
-One of the duckiest calls ever made to date, and has probably been the cause of most dead ducks over any other call. 

Specks-Mossy Creek Game Call

This post could go on forever listing different situations and what has worked for me and others. What works today may not work tomorrow, and what works tomorrow may not work today. There's an art to hunting mallards in my opinion, and I learn more and more every hunt. There's a lot of body language that you can read from them, and it always seems to intrigue me. The reason killing mallards is my favorite is simply because of the interaction. I get a lot more fulfillment out of working a bird until you get to watch him back pedal over your decoys at 20 yards rather than watching a diver duck swoop in and buzz the decoys one after another. Don't get me wrong, it's a blast and I do it every year but one excites me a little more. Anyone who has witnessed 200+ mallards busting through a hole in the tree tops the size of a truck breaking branches on their way down will have the same answer.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 21, 2016)

What we have here is a good ol WONDERFUL ROBINS DUCK COMMANDER! I think you took this post wayyy more serious than it was supposed to go. Sounds to me like you might be an overachieving engineer type of guy...lol, it's all clean fun my friend so don't get your boxers in a bunch...


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 21, 2016)

What ever call you and more importantly your group are comfortable with you running.  DR 85 and a whistle works for me.  

And another good hint,,,  When your hunting partners ask you to stop, Please for the love of GOD STOP...........


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Engineer*

No engineer here...supervisor by week and beer drinker by weekend. I'm the guy who saves his 5 weeks of vacation and disappears come November-December...you can find me somewhere other than here. I may hunt half a dozen times in GA each season and that's either an insane woody hole or honkers. Just trying to share what little knowledge I've learned over the years about a duck call. Just got back from Louisiana last Friday, spent the week at my buddies call shop critiquing his new open bore. And my outlook on "Duck Commander"....awesome family but their fame caused a fad that many people despise. Doesn't bother me much, i'll just go the extra mile that they wont. 

Here's a hunt last year with a strong north wind, had a huge push of birds and killed limits of mallards. Just to give you a sound file of some calling in the woods


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 21, 2016)

Yea, I know the exact sound of calling in the woods. You either like the woods or you don't.  I don't care much for it myself. I would rather field hunt.


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 21, 2016)

For ringers?


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 21, 2016)

If they buzz the decoys then yes. One of the best looking ducks to me...


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2016)

Turned a flock of blue bills that had already been shot at with a DR85 on salt water.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 22, 2016)

Killer, I know a man that kills a pile of divers every year and he can turn those divers like a mallard would and come in to the decoys at mach 2...


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 22, 2016)

RNT original
And
Rnt daisy cutter

Or 

RNT MvP
And
Micro hen or short barrel


I like the range to yell and voice to whisper


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 22, 2016)

Goose I use a striaght meat honker a Sean Mann flute and carry a browning hellRazor can't remember who turned those for browning but it's top notch and found for cheap when they can be found on eBay.


----------



## Ga Woodrow (Jul 22, 2016)

Echo open water and RNT Timbre don't hunt canadas .....specks Riceland....Bill Daniels does some awesome speck calls


----------



## RLykens (Jul 22, 2016)

RNT timber hawg, old style, or short barrel


----------

